# So much $$$ on Anti virus yet we are still infected!!



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2013)

I have KIS 2013 and Malwarebytes . Both original maal 100% . Spent more than Rs3000 since November last year, on these protection software, yet i am regularly infected by irritating trojans  and worms and malaria what not shits . There was i time when i used to rely on free software like AVG Free and demo software from CHip Dvd (install, after 30 day expiry,uninstall and Install again forever). And when i started shelling out real  money now i seem to realize THAT these paid software are bullshit. Right now i have a virus/trojan/hijacker thingie called "Onewebsearch". blooody keeps popping new ads and windows at random. I tried every procedure to remove it through google researching yet this thing exists. 

Now WTF is my precious KIS which stands for Kasperesky "INTERNET" "Security" doing? Bloody the only thing it does is pester me everyday for updates . I have Malwarebytes too,known to be best antispyware, but the only thing this crapware detects is CD KEYS and KEY GENS of games. SO FAR NEITHER OF THEM HAS EVER DETECTED ANYTHING DANGEROUS OR REMOTELY POTENTIALLY HARMFULL OBJECT. WHY IS MY LAPTOP SLOW? WHY DOES DRIVERS GO CORRUPT AT RANDOM? WHY DOES STUPID BOOKMARKS,LINKS AND EXTENSIONS KEEP POPPING UP IN MY BROWSER???YEAH SHIFT KEY FTW CUZ IM PISSED !!CAPS LOCK FURY IS NOTHING, ITS HOLD-DOWN-SHIFT-KEY FURY RIGHT NOW!!

These software companies are bunch of capitalist conspirators who are leeching our money ever since Windows went global. Bloody for every damn virus there is a separate software for it.They will scan nicely, show all the viruses and its potential for damage, and BAM!!!! BUY TO REMOVE!!!!
 MOFOS SOFTWARE COMPANIES Y  U MINDFCK SO MUCH Y U NO MAKE ONE COMPLETE SOLUTION !!! . I WILL FOREVER PIRATE UR SOFTWARES HERE ONWARDS ----GUTTI KHA ---SAALA

Ever since i left the piracy world and entered a world of honesty, Computer Gods have been cruel to me  Its like "kaam accha karo,toh aur pachhtao" There is simply NO motivation to  buy original software... KARMA is dead in Computer world. 
What a horrible way to start a week >_<


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

> god helps those who help themselves


i don't know what your issue is but not even the best antivirus & antimalware can protect you if you don't follow certain basic guidelines/precautions & go by common sense when browsing the web.both kaspersky & malwarebytes are top notch softwares & if you are still getting infected then i suggest it is time to review your browsing habit & things you download.even among pirated content there are 2 categories:clean & infected & which one you get depends upon your knowledge level.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2013)

I thinks mods will give u an infraction

BTW my laptop runs fine with KIS 2013


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^lol why do you think so ?

@mikael - If you use the system with right "sense" of security, nothings gonna affect you. I update my antivirus onnce in 2-3 months, and malwarebytes once when i remember. After reading your post, I remembered that my malwarebytes definition is 193 days old .

It's been 5 year, and I'm yet to see an infection in my system.

PS: I use ESET Smart security. give it a try.


----------



## Flash (Jun 17, 2013)

If Google can't help you technically on Onewebsearch, none can't.
I use this Kingsoft Antivirus 2012 user reviews and ratings - CNET Download.com along with AVG. So far, so good.

Are you using Adblock on your browser, coz most of the malware gets installed by the careless clicks on the popping ads on a site..


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 18, 2013)

Having a security guard on gate won't make the home theif proof. You should be cautious on what to install, what to browse etc. Stay aways from pirated software, you will be doing yourself a favour. There are enough good freeware alternative available these days.


----------



## baiju (Jun 18, 2013)

I am using Avast Free antivirus for years and no infection yet.

I am using Avast Free antivirus for years and no infection yet.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2013)

:rocl:
Install lunix


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 18, 2013)

stop watching porn ( impossibruah to do but if you want to stay safe do it) , downloading pirated softwares, visiting adf.ly or similar sites and websites with pop-up floods.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember one thing, Each and Every anti virus is allways one step behind the coder who code viruses. Once a virus caught, then only its cure can be released. Main source of trojans/malwares/worms are p0rn sites and game cracks. Try to stay away from them. Instead of spending 3000 on Security suite, if you spend that on original games, chances of getting infected will be less. 

Anyway, I am not really happy with KIS 2013. few days back I bough it, but sometime it is hogging a high cpu usage. Really irritating. Previously I was using 6 months trial of Norton 360/McAfee. IMO they were far better than paid AV.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 18, 2013)

if paid go for Norton


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 18, 2013)

i am running my PC for years WITHOUT ANY AV / IS. No issue at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

@OP: if u r not satisfied with KIS then try other good AV even free ones will keep ur pc protected just make sure to update the definitions (atleast weekly).

for paid version I suggest u once try Bitdefender Internet Security 2013 (which is far better than KIS..IMHO)
and uninstall MBAM after u install bitdefender (coz it has excellent malware protection)


----------



## ratul (Jun 18, 2013)

OP, you should definitely review your browsing pattern and work on it, i have the same setup for last 5 years as you have KIS2013 and MBAM, but i haven't seen a virus till date which can penetrate this protection, reason: safe and intelligent computing...
we all watch p0rn and i haven't encountered any p0rn site affected with virus, coz i have some "trusted"  sites which i visit, not clicking on those ads popping up and all, and the most basic form of infection is USB devices from our friends or from somewhere else, for those KIS does a pretty good job.. 
Last time i got seriously infected was 5 yrs ago before i switched to kaspersky, was watching those "hack fb account" vids on youtube, disabled norton that i had that time, downloaded s/w they provided and BAM, every exe in my pc was infected, but that was my foolishness,  so see only a user's defective usage pattern can cause infections, use intellectually, stay safe.. 
you have paid for KIS, so stick with it, it's one of the best out there and far more consistent than bitdefender, who only has given problems to all i've recommended... though KIS2013 is a resource hog but if you have a decent pc, there's nothing to worry about, i never notice it's there on my laptop..


----------



## d3p (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm using 650bucks Escan Total Security from last 2yrs & i haven't seen virus or infection or anything weird for almost 4yrs now. Earlier i was with McAfee Total Protection [used to cost me 2k for 3 license].

Yeah, the best precaution will be

-> Stop browsing crack wares/hack wares, use genuine Torrent Sites & torrent files for movies, songs & Games [Possibly read the comment before dowloading].
-> P0rn Sites
-> Restrict the usage of freeware getting from Chip or Digit DVD's. Do a basic research before using any freewares. Sometimes freewares are also responsible & might be a Keylogger or something similar.
-> Maintain a clean storage policy. Keep a check on the data you store on your HDD.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> i am running my PC for years WITHOUT ANY AV / IS. No issue at all.


Now run some antivirus software and start counting viruses.lol.

@O.P:Im using Kis 13 and i dont face any problems.
One drawback of Kis is that its very resource hungry.Other than that its Okay


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> i am running my PC for years *WITHOUT ANY AV / IS*. No issue at all.


then u might not be using any pendrive and installing suspicious applications & no internet


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> then u might not be using any pendrive and installing suspicious applications & no internet



well said


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 18, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> i am running my PC for years WITHOUT ANY AV / IS. No issue at all.



Same here, and I do use lot of virus infected pen drives. You just need to follow some rules while using them on XP like turning off auto-run and making protected hidden files visible, opening pen drives from adress-bar, looking out for *.exe, *.ini. It does work. I run demos of Kasperski & Malwarebytes once 6-7 months and find 1-2 malwares. I've formatted only once in last 6 years bcoz of virus.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I thinks mods will give u an infraction



Yep, should na

No av here as well, don't need. Very careful about usb hygiene, my class pcs are infested with the latest and greatest. Have a bunch of usbs only for use on other machines.

When i used to use, trusted f-secure because of the way they handled sobig.f they co-ordinated with agencies around the world and shut down the servers the virus contacted. Trend micro was also on top of the game. Donno abt recent activities


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> *Same here,* and I do use lot of virus infected pen drives. You just need to follow some rules while using them on XP like turning off auto-run and making protected hidden files visible, opening pen drives from adress-bar, looking out for *.exe, *.ini. It does work. I run demos of Kasperski & Malwarebytes once 6-7 months and find 1-2 malwares. I've formatted only once in last 6 years bcoz of virus.




those who cannot afford paid version..AV companies are generous enough to give FREE version of AV (avira,avg etc) 
why to take so much hassle of manual work


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^lol why do you think so ?



Because OP is indirectly saying that piracy is good. 
Once(2-3 years ago), I was banned(1 week) for writing something related to piracy stuffs(not given any links, etc). If u guys have made rules a bit flexible, then its good, because I left TDF for a year after the 1 week ban


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> those who cannot afford paid version..AV companies are generous enough to give FREE version of AV (avira,avg etc)
> why to take so much hassle of manual work



Some people might feel it as hassle but I do not

 you really think that I do that bcoz it's free?  I don't use AV bcoz it's got that geek factor. Been using PC since there used to be P4 and 256MB RAM and always knew AV use up too much resources and were not fool-proof, so decided to go AV-free(without any viruses). 

I always thought most of Digitians were AV-free but this thread proves otherwise.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol..this thread is great..shows all kind of users:
O.P and some others-->uses antivirus,still worried about them.
Diablo and avi-->dont even care about antiviruses,and are happy.
Others -->uses antivirus and are neutral.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Lol..this thread is great..shows all kind of users:
> O.P and some others-->uses antivirus,still worried about them.
> Diablo and avi-->dont even care about antiviruses,and are happy.
> Others -->uses antivirus and are neutral.



And then there are the Linux users.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2013)

rohanz said:


> And then there are the Linux users.



Also users who multiboot and don't go clicking on i agree/install from every random popup during surfing or installations of apps.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 19, 2013)

Using Linux is not really the solution, for example why would n00b living next door use Linux? Why would a gamer use Linux? Linux also got some issues with  Hardware Compatibility. Normal user won't ever need/use multi boot.

Regarding Licence Agreement you should read the the heading of window, what you're exactly installing and then click "I agree"


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

6Diablo9 said:


> Using Linux is not really the solution, for example why would n00b living next door use Linux? *Why would a gamer use Linux? Linux also got some issues with  Hardware Compatibility. Normal user won't ever need/use multi boot.
> *
> Regarding Licence Agreement you should read the the heading of window, what you're exactly installing and then click "I agree"


+1. Linux ain't that user-friendly like Windows. I am from computer background and I find it irritating sometimes , I can imagine what a layman might face.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually for non gamers, lunix is perfect for no virus. In fact, noobs should not use windows. Old man used to click i agree and ok for anything, cudn't explain what kind of stuff to avoid, or say dont use usb with other comps. so got him to use sabayon. He could use it easily without any prompts. Problem solved. Cousin also not too tech savvy, but uses linux mint just because no viruses.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

^Yes, from one angle , linux does look easy to use. Mainly, if one uses a pc only for accessing the web. But simple running of , say, multimedia files can be cumbersome due to non-availability of codecs. Also, since Windows is so popular some websites run only on IE.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Actually for non gamers, lunix is perfect for no virus. In fact, noobs should not use windows. Old man used to click i agree and ok for anything, cudn't explain what kind of stuff to avoid, or say dont use usb with other comps. so got him to use sabayon. He could use it easily without any prompts. Problem solved. Cousin also not too tech savvy, but uses linux mint just because no viruses.



Almost everyone in India starts with Windows including noobs, uncles & digitian. Noobs are so much used to Windows that they won't even migrate from Win XP to Win7 and how'd they upgrade to Linux. I think Linux is better for old people as they won't use their PC for work other than listening to music, watching movies, using Internet or office suite. If you want to game and also use Linux, multi boot might be the only option.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> +1. Linux ain't that user-friendly like Windows.* I am from computer background* and I find it irritating sometimes , I can imagine what a layman might face.



Anyone here with non computer background 

user friendlyness depends on the user. Some user like keyboard(to execute program in terminal) where some like mouse(click click click). Hardware compabilty is the only issue in Linux.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> *Anyone here with non computer background *



Is every member from computer background here? I was merely setting a perspective.


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2013)

Whether the term "Computer background" refers to - 

1. One who came with academic background (school/college/university) on Computer science?
2. One who is well versed with Computer related stuffs, learnt via his/her own self interest?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

^both


----------



## rohanz (Jun 19, 2013)

Your argument is invalid. Ubuntu is more user friendly than Windows 8.
Play games on Windows, everything else on Linux.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah,  I totally agree with you on Windows 8 .


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ubuntu & Linus mint is very much user friendly


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I have KIS 2013 and Malwarebytes . Both *original maal* 100% .
> ...
> ...
> WHY IS MY LAPTOP SLOW? WHY DOES DRIVERS GO CORRUPT AT RANDOM? WHY DOES STUPID BOOKMARKS,LINKS AND EXTENSIONS KEEP POPPING UP IN MY BROWSER???YEAH SHIFT KEY FTW CUZ IM PISSED !!CAPS LOCK FURY IS NOTHING, ITS HOLD-DOWN-SHIFT-KEY FURY RIGHT NOW!!
> ...



1. Improve your English.
2. In the second quated paragraph you are talking like a illiterate village idiot. No antivirus have the liability to clean up your computer unless you use your PC carefully. Using a PC carefully is your liability & duty.
Why your computer running slow? Stop watching stupid things like p0rn and clicking random things.
Owning a PC or laptop do not really make you a good used of it, but you have to master it to avoid problems. Any 4-5 year old kid can have their own laptop & tablets. Make sure you are not using it int he same way they do.
Do educate yourself, please.
3. Nothing is free. And you decided to pirate the software? This reflects your mindset as well as the things that you were taught by your family when you were a child (or you still are).
Seriously, GFY.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 21, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 1. Improve your English.
> 2. In the second quated paragraph you are talking like a illiterate village idiot. No antivirus have the liability to clean up your computer unless you use your PC carefully. Using a PC carefully is your liability & duty.
> Why your computer running slow? Stop watching stupid things like p0rn and clicking random things.
> Owning a PC or laptop do not really make you a good used of it, but you have to master it to avoid problems. Any 4-5 year old kid can have their own laptop & tablets. Make sure you are not using it int he same way they do.
> ...



Wow wow smarty pants easy with your tone. Firstly you don't have any right to pass judgement on someone's mother and father based on one comment from among hundreds already made by him. Instead it shows what kind of person you are. Other members were apathetic and took my words with a pinch of salt. I could spew insults like you did but i am a bigger person so i will refrain from doing so, as of now.
 I am not the only person who gets infected with virus despite proper care. Look at National Defense depts that get hacked. You think they are careless?. No, its just that they were seriously targeted. I am on a govt. VIP line and its always on, same with he Secretariat and all, anyone is free to take just that till 10GB speed is good and after that its 256kbps.  Any visitor and people strolling by are free to lap up the leftover bandwidth  once my 10Gb limit is finished. I don't know if its true but technicians say the govt. lines are high priority targets among potential hackers.

But i am not here to discuss that. Sorry for the diversion caused by a person who thinks he is an expert judge of character.
See, the "onewebsearch" problem still persists despite all the diagnostic measures i could gather. There are a lot of "solutions" on the internet, and all have to do with
1) Change/Remove the default search engine
2) delete a process called random.exe

The problem with me is that those two things don't exist for me. There is no random.exe, no entry of onewebsearch in the search options...To be sure i removed all cookies,history,search items,extensions, checked startups... everything...still this problem persists.

I would be thankful if anyone could come up with a solution, or maybe use some remote access/remote desktop/control kinda thing and take control of my PC and put some of their tech knowledge for the service of mankind . When i was at chip forums a friend of mine did it for me. It was great fun, it was my first time,and problem was solved too. Its like ur PC is haunted,mouse cursor moving on its own free will  some unknown force is controlling ur PC or thing like that... 

And lemme just "quated" all knowing,great angreziman Mr. Know-it-All Bong back to him- GFY  

Ok, i discovered something..
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/6318/vna8.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
In IE there are 2 extensions which dont show up on google search, and they cannot be disabled . I tracked it down to C:\ProgramData. There inside their respectively folder, it held the uninstall exes. I clicked, and just as i thought, nothing happened...  What now?? ;(


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Tips for you(About your PC slowdown)
Use Disc cleanup and Defragmenter 
Stop applications from "Starting on boot-up" like IDM,Steam etc 
Install Ad-Blocking software on your browser.
Get a good AV like Norton 
Do not click on any suspicious icon  While "downloading" _stuff_


----------



## Flash (Jun 21, 2013)

@OP: Try resetting/Reinstall browsers from the scratch, as it will clear away all the extensions (even the nasty ones) associated with it? 
Maybe you would've tried it, but just my 2 cents.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 22, 2013)

I used o be a fan of Kaspersky internet security from 2006...
but suddenly from 2009 my computer would become slow as hell(mouse wont move) and need to format...
found that is was KIS doing this....now using windows 8 with NO antivirus...

I don't plug unknown flash drives/dvd's so no viruses from them....only might get virus from downloaded files/online sites...searching....


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 22, 2013)

@mikael_schiffer Can you try using Revo Uninstaller and see if it detects these 2 addons ? That should be your only hope. I once got affected by BrowserProtect. It didn't do anything that I know but I was really irritated as something was installed on my computer that I didn't install.

Revo worked fine. 

Me using NIS alongwith MalwareBytes Free edition. No format since the last 6 years.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I am not the only person who gets infected with virus despite proper care. Look at National Defense depts that get hacked. You think they are careless?. No, its just that they were seriously targeted. I am on a govt. VIP line and its always on, same with he Secretariat and all, anyone is free to take just that till 10GB speed is good and after that its 256kbps.  Any visitor and people strolling by are free to lap up the leftover bandwidth  once my 10Gb limit is finished. I don't know if its true but technicians say the govt. lines are high priority targets among potential hackers.




Honeypot detected. Use process explorer - procexp.exe , suspend suspect processes, proceed as if nothing is going on


----------



## baiju (Jun 22, 2013)

Avast has a 'browser cleanup' option which can be used to remove annoying browser addons.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Look at National Defense depts that get hacked


citing cyber security of Indian govt offices is like citing bollywood gossip magazines for credible news.pvt organizations have more security than many govt offices.as for cyber attack rest assured that elite chinese/US/russian hackers will hack your PC despite all security measures & you won't even notice.this is how cyber attack on govt offices works & not by infecting PCs with browser addons & popups which even a noob can recognize as something wrong.like i said you are not taking enough precautions.for starters are you running the latest versions of java & flash & have you installed all the microsoft patches released till today.also instead of seeing currently loaded addons select all addons(loaded or not).


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> @mikael_schiffer Can you try using Revo Uninstaller and see if it detects these 2 addons ? That should be your only hope. I once got affected by BrowserProtect. It didn't do anything that I know but I was really irritated as something was installed on my computer that I didn't install.
> 
> Revo worked fine.
> 
> Me using NIS alongwith MalwareBytes Free edition. No format since the last 6 years.



i got frustrated and i just deleted the folders which had those programs 
Ok gnna install Revo Unistaller now.
and ya guys thanks for the tips n all, will try all



deepakkrishnan said:


> @mikael_schiffer Can you try using Revo Uninstaller and see if it detects these 2 addons ? That should be your only hope. I once got affected by BrowserProtect. It didn't do anything that I know but I was really irritated as something was installed on my computer that I didn't install.
> 
> Revo worked fine.
> 
> Me using NIS alongwith MalwareBytes Free edition. No format since the last 6 years.



i got frustrated and i just deleted the folders which had those programs 
Ok gnna install Revo Unistaller now.
and ya guys thanks for the tips n all, will try all


----------



## root.king (Jun 22, 2013)

Anorion said:


> :rocl:
> Install lunix



       + 1
@op : I'm using kis trial version from more than a year , I'm not facing any problem with that av , and also have bootable linux mint usb in hand bcoz when I attaches my other pendrive in cyber cafes pc I always got 1 or 2 virus or win32 trozans or any mallwares



arijitsinha said:


> Hardware compabilty is the only issue in Linux.



don't say that again, does windows work without compatible manufacturer drivers


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pathetic reply. 
But I didn't expect anything better.
P.S. I'm, what I am - "just a figment of your imagination."


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 27, 2013)

Troll alert troll alert


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2013)

@OP: if ur pc is still infected by virus even after using a paid AV...then why don't u try a Free AV (Avira) once to resolve your problem


----------



## Prongs298 (Jun 27, 2013)

its simple. ditch those. use avira+comodo firewall+comodo av (not in background mode). and you will be safe. i havent been infected at all in the last five years.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @OP: if ur pc is still infected by virus even after using a paid AV...then why don't u try a Free AV (Avira) once to resolve your problem



Even the paid ones didnt work.However O.P can try the free ones also.
If that also didnt work,sell your Pc and buy a new one.


----------



## Nemesis99 (Jun 11, 2014)

I know solution for this problem 

Right click browser's shortcut > properties

Now look at destination smartly! You will notice that infection! Just remove that little piece of code.


----------



## chris (Jun 11, 2014)

Why you have keygens in your PC ? These are source of virus. Don't use pirated software, even if you use, make sure, you don't run software from untrusted source. Install a virtual machine, run untrusted software. I wish i could run all games like my college going friends, who don't care about virus. I had to play Cod MW 2 inside a vmware virtual machine with poor graphics, so i don't get infected  If you are careful with what you do on your PC, you are safe. I use the free MSSE and is protecting me for years now. No infection so far. For browsing, i used Firefox + No Script. Now i use Google Chome (with scripts enabled) as chrome have process sandboxing.


----------

